# Prozentangaben im Internet-Explorer



## Cyberbird (5. Februar 2004)

Ich bin am verzweifeln.   

Hier ist das Problemkind

Ich möchte, dass die Navigation, der Strich rechts daneben und die rechte Spalte eine Höhe von 100% einnehmen. Die Layer sind dementsprechend vorbereitet:
Stylesheet

Die Problemlayer sind "navi", "space" und "content-right".

Leider funktioniert die 100%ige Höhe lediglich mit Opera und Mozilla, nicht aber im Internet-Explorer. Letzterer scheint Prozentangaben (seit neuestem) komplett zu verschlucken, denn nichteinmal, wenn ich in den "space"-Layer eine transparente Grafik auf 100%-Höhe aufziehe, funktioniert es!

Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## del d vibrato (8. Februar 2004)

Du koenntest doch diese Grafik per css als background definieren. Dann hast Du es wirklich auf 100% der Seite. Im firebird wird dieses Teil nur in dem Bereich angezeigt, der ohne scrollen sichtbar ist, danach ist da auch nichts.

Grüsse
del


----------



## Cyberbird (9. Februar 2004)

Naja, nur, weil ich einem Layer, der partout nicht 100% Höhe einnehmen möchte, eine Hintergrundgrafik verpasse, wird dieser Layer ja noch lange nicht die gewünschte Höhe erreichen... 
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass der Internet-Explorer keine Prozentangaben versteht!?


----------



## Cyberbird (10. Februar 2004)

Ich habe des Rätsels Lösung gefunden! Es gibt zwei Wege:

1.) Man lässt den <doctype> weg. Verwendet man Prozentangaben, guckt der IExplorer im Doctype nach, was denn "%" heißt und findet nichts. Lässt man ihn allerdings gar nicht erst suchen, denkt er sich: "Prozent... hm... das hab' ich doch schonmal gehört!" und stellt das Ganze richtig dar.

2.) Prozentangaben beziehen sich immer auf das nächst höhere Objekt. Wenn man also einen Layer mit einer Prozentangabe bestückt, ohne dass man vorher irgendwo schon eine Höhe definiert hat, bedeutet es quasi "100% von nichts", also wird auch nichts dargestellt (ich glaube, der IExplorer nimmt in dem Fall immer die Standardgröße von 1em). Gibt man allerdings via Stylesheet bereits dem <html>- oder <body>-Tag eine Höhe von 100%, nimmt auch der folgende Layer die gewünschte Höhe ein.

html {height: 100%}
body {height: 100%}


Allerdings bleibt das Problem, dass beim Scrollen der Layer trotzdem aufhört... dazu aber mehr in einem anderen Thread.


----------

